# PIZZA TIME



## meateater (Apr 4, 2011)

I couldn't figure where to put this so cheese it is. I did some smoking and put some flour in there after the meat was done for a good smoke job. Anyway's I had a little time the other day and made a pizza. I used the smoked flour and made a dough. Next was some marinara sauce, some sliced mushrooms "canned' didn't feel like a store run for fresh ones. Then I put some Italian sausage that I put in the smoker for an hour. Next came the cheese, smoked mozz and smoked monster. I didn't have time to cook it in the smoker so in the oven it went. I figured why not since most of it was already smoked. Enjoy!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet it tasted great


----------



## fife (Apr 4, 2011)

HOley crap PIZZA in the smoker I bet that was good but now I have seen it all I would have never thought of that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2011)

WOOO HOOO! Awesome!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2011)

Wood fired pizza oven taste at home. I couldn't get much better than that!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## rp ribking (Apr 5, 2011)

Meat, That is what I want for dinner tonite, been thinkin' of pizza all day. Can't find any smoked pizza here, only boring non-smoked pizza.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!

Looks Fabulous!!!


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 5, 2011)

So, please tell me and the rest of the SMF exactly how you made the pizza step by step. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   . (Without me hitting my head against a wall figuring out how to make the smoked pizza). 

Thanks RP


----------



## jakerz66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Now that's a home run idea!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 5, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> So, please tell me and the rest of the SMF exactly how you made the pizza step by step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty simple really, I use Kroger pizza dough mix. I had some and smoked it while still a powder this time. I usually just follow the box instructions, just add water and mix and let sit in a covered bowl for 30 minutes then roll it out and add your ingredients and smoke it. I've seen frozen dough but haven't tried it. I like the powder mix so I can add some herbs or cayenne powder or whatever sounds good that night.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks mighty tastey yum!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Apr 5, 2011)

that looks like a great pizza the flavour must have been great


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2011)

That Pizza looks great! Gona have to try me one of those.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

meateater said:


> I couldn't figure where to put this so cheese it is. I did some smoking and put some flour in there after the meat was done for a good smoke job. Anyway's I had a little time the other day and made a pizza. I used the smoked flour and made a dough. Next was some marinara sauce, some sliced mushrooms "canned' didn't feel like a store run for fresh ones. Then I put some Italian sausage that I put in the smoker for an hour. Next came the cheese, smoked mozz and smoked monster. I didn't have time to cook it in the smoker so in the oven it went. I figured why not since most of it was already smoked. Enjoy!


That looks AWESOME,  Meateater!!!

I totally LOVE IT !

And Smoked Monster too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How did you get him in there---I'll bet that was a heckuva fight!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks AWESOME,  Meateater!!!
> 
> I totally LOVE IT !
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, LOL. I thought it was called Monster cheese  when I was a kid, kinda stuck.


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2011)

I tell you that is about the best looking Pizza I have ever seen and I love some Pizza and beer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 6, 2011)

Great Looking Pizza...


----------



## mr mri (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks fantastic!!!  I know what I am trying next!

Great Job :-)


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice job bet it was great..


----------



## tyotrain (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good looks real good.. nice job bet it was tasty


----------

